# Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX vs. Diamante Pro vs. Rubino Pro



## Archeetart (Apr 17, 2010)

I am looking for new tires for my new Rol Volant wheels. I'm 215 lbs and just ride, no racing. I ride a variety of street types: chip seal, asphalt, concrete. I am going with a 700x25 tire size, and would like a good tire, that is durable and fairly flat resistant. Has to be kevlar (folding) beaded - I find wire bead tires are harder to install and road tires in general are already hard enough to install. I've narrowed my search down to the Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX (320tpi), Vittoria Diamante Pro (220tpi) and Vittoria Rubino Pro (150tpi). The Diamante Pro and Rubino Pro are pretty comperable in price at around $45-$50 and the Corsa around $65-$70. I've asked in another thread about durability vs. tpi, but as far as these three go, which one is a nice balance of durability and comfort?

Thanks,


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds like you can scratch the Corsa's off the list. I love 'em.....but I'm not placing a priority on durability. That said I haven't had any issue with flats, but the do wear fairly quick.

I'm not familiar with the Diamante. The Rubino Pro would be a good choice given your objectives I think. Or Conti GP 4000.


----------



## Archeetart (Apr 17, 2010)

Hank Stamper said:


> Sounds like you can scratch the Corsa's off the list. I love 'em.....but I'm not placing a priority on durability. That said I haven't had any issue with flats, but the do wear fairly quick.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Diamante. The Rubino Pro would be a good choice given your objectives I think. Or Conti GP 4000.


I saw your response on my other thread about the Corsa. I haven't found much on the Diamante either which is why I asked. The Rubino Pro seems like the tire I want, just curious if there would be an advantage with the Diamante over the Rubino.

Thanks


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

My Boss at the shop used the Diamantes till he got a bunch of flats. There also a race day only tire according to the Vittoria rep. I have a set of the Rubino Pros that I ran for a little bit. They didn't last long and I got allot of flats with them. I went to Specialized tires in the winter and GP4000's in the summer and I find for me they last allot longer then any thing I have ever used from Vittoria.


----------



## Archeetart (Apr 17, 2010)

Honestly, I don't pay much attention to Specialized tires, but that has more to do with experiences with their mountain bike tires. I don't particularly care for Conti's. I've had side wall durability issues with them before. My brand of choice is Hutchinson, but I am going from 23's to 25's (I guess you could say I drank the Kool-Aid) and Hutchinson's 25's don't seem to come in kelvar (folding) versions.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Archeetart said:


> Honestly, I don't pay much attention to Specialized tires, but that has more to do with experiences with their mountain bike tires. I don't particularly care for Conti's. I've had side wall durability issues with them before. My brand of choice is Hutchinson, but I am going from 23's to 25's (I guess you could say I drank the Kool-Aid) and Hutchinson's 25's don't seem to come in kelvar (folding) versions.



Yea It took me a whille to give the Specialized tires a try. But I have to say the All condition tire is one of the best winter tires I have ever used. hardly ever get flats with them and they last all winter for me. And they feel good when I'm doing 45+ mph around switch backs on canyon roads.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Archeetart said:


> The Diamante Pro and Rubino Pro are pretty comperable in price at around $45-$50 and the Corsa around $65-$70.


Rubino Pro 3s for $22 each. 

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...a-Rubino-Pro-3-Slick-Folding-Tyre/VITTTYRF620


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

rruff said:


> Rubino Pro 3s for $22 each.
> 
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...a-Rubino-Pro-3-Slick-Folding-Tyre/VITTTYRF620


Ribble's actual price is £19.95 ($30 USD) or £16.96 ($26) if you spend £50 or more. They also charge shipping.

PBK always has no shipping, and with the USA15 discount you get

Open Corsa Evo CX for ~$42 
http://www.probikekit.com/advsearch.php?AQUERY=evo+cx+open

GP 4000 for ~$32
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=Y2080

Rubino Pro for $27
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=Y0083


----------



## Archeetart (Apr 17, 2010)

zriggle said:


> Ribble's actual price is £19.95 ($30 USD) or £16.96 ($26) if you spend £50 or more. They also charge shipping.
> 
> PBK always has no shipping, and with the USA15 discount you get
> 
> ...


I like that price, and frankly, its been hard finding a place (shop or online) with the 700x25 size in stock. How is Probikekit to deal with? What kind of shipping times do you see with them?


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

zriggle said:


> Ribble's actual price is £19.95 ($30 USD) or £16.96 ($26) if you spend £50 or more. They also charge shipping.


Click on the USA icon at the top to see what the real price is. Unlike many places, their shipping is quite cheap... overall less than PBK usually.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I use both the Open Corsa Evo CX and the Rubino Pro Slick in 23. The Open Corsa is a very good tire as far as handling. I consider it to be a reliable racing tire (more reliable than something by Veloflex, for example). The Rubino is a very good "training" tire-- lightweight, reliable, decent flat protection. It is my tire of choice on my nice bike for the non-racing wheels. I believe it offers serious value for the money. I buy them from PBK, and always have extras in my private stock.

Interesting that your tire of choice is Hutchinson. They are one of my least favorite brands. But I have never tried any of their high end tires.


----------



## Archeetart (Apr 17, 2010)

filtersweep said:


> Interesting that your tire of choice is Hutchinson. They are one of my least favorite brands. But I have never tried any of their high end tires.


Started as I got a set of Fusions on sale and didn't know what to expect. They rode great and held up real well. When it was time for a new tire I found another Fusion on sale, and over and over..... I can find some great deals on the Fusion 2's out there, but the Fusions don't come in a 25.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been using the Rubino as my primary training tire for the past 2+ years. The 25mm works really well and I haven't had any issues with flats. When I raced on clinchers I used the 25mm Open Corsa CX's and no problem their either...now racing on tubulars and doing quite well with my Corsa (23/25mm) and Pave's (24mm).


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

rruff said:


> Click on the USA icon at the top to see what the real price is. Unlike many places, their shipping is quite cheap... overall less than PBK usually.


No, Ribble doesn't provide accurate conversion between dollars and pounds. They under-quote their USD prices. Always, always, always double-check Ribble's prices. Wiggle, ProBikeKit, Chain Reaction Cycles, etc. do not have this issue. Just Ribble. 

PBK's shipping is always free (unless you're getting a whole bike or wheelset).


----------

